# Nexium side effects



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone gotten dizziness after taking Nexium? I've been on it for about 2 1/2 weeks. I caught a head cold last week and I've been having dizziness that won't go away. I figured it's likely a result of the cold but had heard Nexium can cause dizziness. I've had dizziness as a side effect of other GERD treatments. Anyone else had this problem?


----------

